# 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013



## Reisender (18. März 2013)

*7. norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2013*

*Die Auswahl des Treffens * *Altefähr** wurde mit Überwältigten 100% von mir gewählt!! :vik:*

*Termin: * *03.10.2013 bis 06.10.2013*

*Ob ein Tag früher oder später entscheidet jeder selber!! * #6

*Unterkünfte: * *http://www.segelschule-ruegen.de/ *

* http://www.hotelsundblick.de/startseite.html* 

*Jeder kann aber auch für sich selber suchen!! * 


Wer sein Boot mitbringen will, schreibe es bitte in der Anmeldung mit rein. Liegeplätze werden, wenn nicht selbst, Organisiert. Gastangelkarten auch. Wer einen oder mehrere Angler mit nehmen kann, bitte ich um Info. #h

 Geplant ist auch wieder ein Besuch beim Griechen zum Quatschen und Schlemmen bis der Arzt kommt. *Bitte auch hier Info mit wie vielen Personen.#6


Teilnehmer:                 

*Teilnehmer:

1. Volker
2. Reisender
3. Mecki
4. CD
5. Olli
6. Benni
7. Olaf
8. Branco
9. Beate
10. Udo
11. Addi
12. Danny
13.  Felix
14. Thomas
15. Ronny
16. Thomas S.
17. Mefotom
18. Hilly
19. Gianno
20. Jan
21. M.B
22. K.P
23. Anatoli
24. Napiralla
25. Schneider
26. Conny
27. Käpten Brass
28. Lars
29. 

 

 *Mit Boot:*

1. Mecki
2. CD
3. Addi
4. 
5. 
6.
7.
8.
9.


*Grieche:*

1. Volker
2. Reisender
3. Mecki
4. CD
5. Olli
6. Benni
7. Olaf
8. Branco
9. Beate
10. Udo
11. Klaus
12. Conny
 13. Danny
14. Thomas
15. Ronny
16. Thomas S.
17. Mefotom
18. Hilly
19. Gianno
20. Jan
21. M.B
22. K.P
23. Anatoli
24. Napiralla
25. Schneider
26. Addi
27. Käpten Brass
28. Felix
29. Lars
30.
31.

 Ihr seht, ich halte es etwas anders als all die Jahre zuvor.
Soll übersichtlicher bleiben und kein hin und her gehüpfe.

Also auf Oktober und wir hoffen auf viele viele Fische !! :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
* 
*


----------



## Reisender (18. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Und schon geht es los #6 #6


----------



## Mecki (19. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

genau so haben wir es besprochen und so soll es sein. Ich bin dabei


----------



## Reisender (19. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Danke .... dann bin ich ja froh !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Moin Moin Mike, schön von dir zu lesen.
Hier unsere Anmeldung:
Team Seewolf bestehend aus:
CD, Olli, Benni, Olle,Branco
mit Boot evtl. wird noch ein Boot gebraucht.
Unterkunft in Segelschule (Buchen wir selber)

Also los JUNGS haut die Anmeldungen raus.
Ich hoffe wir sehen die Berliner auch wieder.|supergri#h

Was ist mit Jan und seiner Truppe???
Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (23. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Ok....erledigt !! 

#h#h#h

CD ....hier was neues: http://www.kutter-und-brandung.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2229


----------



## Diggerbub (24. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Osloß-Power #h

Grüße von der Kühlbox 

Volker


----------



## Reisender (30. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Danke an Thomas9904 !! #h #h 

Nun stehen wir oben #h #h


----------



## rahnschote (30. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Danke ,aber ich habe einen gutschein und mein kollege kann nur im mai...


----------



## Mecki (31. März 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich wollte nur sagen, dass  der Grieche in Altefähr noch immer super ist. Habe heute schon mal vor getestet ob wir im Oktober wieder dort essen gehen können. Wir können. Immer noch super. Habe schon mal vorbestellt. #h
Gruß#h Peter


----------



## Djuppo (3. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Ja schön, dann kommen wir für eine Woche. Und wir freuen uns auch auf den Grieche. Hoho, ich freu mich so auf Euch Freunde!

Beate und Udo


----------



## Mudelhase (5. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Team "Die Möhnetaler Prachtburschen" ÜBERLEGEN  noch ob wir Freunde- oder Angel"stress" haben wollen ;-)   Wir  haben aber BOOT und UNTERKUNFT bereits und sind vor ort , Wir bestehen bestehend aus  Addi und Danny.......


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Stress gibt es bei uns nicht ... wir haben nur Stress den Teller bei dem Griechen leer zu bekommen 

Somit habe ich euch alle mal auf die Liste gesetzt !! #h


----------



## Zotti01 (20. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Teilnehmer Nr 7 heißt nicht Olle , sondern Olaf 
Gruss Zotti 01


----------



## Reisender (20. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Zotti01 schrieb:


> Teilnehmer Nr 7 heißt nicht Olle , sondern Olaf
> Gruss Zotti 01



Moin, #h

Dann mußt du CD Verkloppen |krach: denn er hat es so angegeben. 

Aber ich bin ja nicht so, werde es ändern .... #h



@CD

Noch mal so einen Fehler, und ich suche für dich eine neue Finne !! |uhoh:


----------



## Reisender (20. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Mein Zimmer habe ich schon Gebucht !! #h#h


----------



## Djuppo (21. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Wo denn? Wir sind wieder im Sundblick und ich freue mich auf die netten Betreiber, ja und natürlich auch besonders auf Dich, vorausgesetzt Du fängst mir nicht wider alle Hechte vor der Nase weg.|supergri


----------



## Reisender (21. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Ich bin in der Segelschule .... habe wieder das App. gebucht !!

Ich und fangen ??

Das ist ein gerücht :q:q:q:q


----------



## Mecki (28. April 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

So noch ein paar Raubfischer. Thomas Becker, Ronny Seidel und Thomas Mücklich sind dabei


----------



## Reisender (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Erledigt ...

Heute ist ein Wetter auf Fehmarn ... da werde ich gleich mal in den Biergarten fahren um zu schauen, was da so los ist. |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Noch haben wir Zeit und Platz :vik: :vik:

Möchte noch einer etwas haben ..... ???


----------



## Reisender (6. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

@ Mecki


hast du schon mal ein paar Namen die auch noch kommen ??

Bitte auch mit ....Ob mit oder Ohne Boot und Ob mit zum Griechen !! #h #h #h


----------



## Diggerbub (6. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Team Berlin/SchleswigHolstein steht:

Ronny
Thomas
Hilly
Mike
Volker

...und wir reiten die "Wiebke", Boot ist somit voll.

Beim Griechen sind wir dabei!

Können wir los 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Reisender (6. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Diggerbub schrieb:


> Team Berlin/SchleswigHolstein steht:
> 
> Ronny
> Thomas
> ...



Jep, morgen um 8 Uhr legen wir ab !! :vik: :vik:

Köder habe ich schön ...


----------



## Diggerbub (10. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Köders Du Gerd mit Schwanzdrilling an oder nur einen Einzelhaken durch die Nase?

#a


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Diggerbub schrieb:


> Köders Du Gerd mit Schwanzdrilling an oder nur einen Einzelhaken durch die Nase?
> 
> #a




Beides Volker .... ich gehe immer auf Nummer sicher !!


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

So, habe mal die erste Seite wieder neu gemacht !! 

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Djuppo (11. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Hast Du eigentlich schon mal einen Hecht über einen Meter gefangen Nichtsfänger:vik:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Hallo Mike, habe gerade hier vom trhöt gelesen, würde natürlich auch gerne vorbei schauen, um mal wieder ein paar alte freunde zu trefen, haste noch paar Zimmer frei, muß mal paar Freunde von mir checken, du weißt ja, die benötigen ja auch wieder Gastkarten, aber ich melde mich nochmal, wir hätten uns ja schon beim Pfingsttreffen gesehen !!!


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Djuppo schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich schon mal einen Hecht über einen Meter gefangen Nichtsfänger:vik:





Ich bin Manns genug um zu schweigen !! #h

Ja..nein, vielleicht, vielleicht doch nicht .... aber an der Leine habe ich schon eine gehabt, und habe ihn ums Boot spazieren geführt. :m :m

Und stell mir nicht solche fragen ... ich bin Angler und die Lügen hin und wieder.


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike, habe gerade hier vom trhöt gelesen, würde natürlich auch gerne vorbei schauen, um mal wieder ein paar alte freunde zu trefen, haste noch paar Zimmer frei, muß mal paar Freunde von mir checken, du weißt ja, die benötigen ja auch wieder Gastkarten, aber ich melde mich nochmal, wir hätten uns ja schon beim Pfingsttreffen gesehen !!!




Ich habe keine Zimmer Ralf .... aber ruf doch mal im Sail an, die helfen dir bestimmt weiter. 

Die Gastkarten bekommt man in der Gaststätte im Hafen !! #h


----------



## Djuppo (27. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Ich wusste das Du ein Mann bist der nur ungern Lügt. Doch wenn es sein muss, kann man sich voll auf dich verlassen und Du lügst das blaue vom Himmel|bla: Was freu ich mich Dich und Deine gefangenen Hecht-Damen wieder zu sehen. Bis in Kürze. #h



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich bin Manns genug um zu schweigen !! #h
> 
> Ja..nein, vielleicht, vielleicht doch nicht .... aber an der Leine habe ich schon eine gehabt, und habe ihn ums Boot spazieren geführt. :m :m
> 
> Und stell mir nicht solche fragen ... ich bin Angler und die Lügen hin und wieder.


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn die die Hecht-Dame wieder sehe würde. :l

Wenn nicht, dann suche ich mir eine andere .... Langbeinig blaue Augen und Blond.   

Nun komm nicht auf die Idee dich zu verkleiden ...  ... #h


----------



## Djuppo (10. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Mike ich bringe noch Beate, Conny und Klaus mit zum Grieche, bitte trage die drei auch mit ein. 

Danke!

Und verregnete Grüße aus Bayern. 

Das Shit Wetter geht wider los, dann sind wir bald in Altefähr. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

mich mußte leider streichen bekomme besuch und wir haben auch noch ein vereinsangeln in dieser zeit ...fliegen kann ich noch nicht um das alles hinzubekommen.....#d#d#d#q:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



esox02 schrieb:


> mich mußte leider streichen bekomme besuch und wir haben auch noch ein vereinsangeln in dieser zeit ...fliegen kann ich noch nicht um das alles hinzubekommen.....#d#d#d#q:c:c:c:c:c



Noch *Nicht *

Nun machst du mir Angst Gerd |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Henryhst (11. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Lust hätte ich ja auch...vlt wäre ich ein zwei ma dabei und wenn uch mit eigenem boot..will mich aber noch nicht festlegen.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Käpten Brass (11. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Moin Mike, 
du kannst noch 3 Angler#a in die Liste mit aufnehmen. Lars, Felix und ich werden am Donnerstag Nachmittag anreisen, Unterkunft wurde heute bestätigt. 
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch schauen ob wir selbst mit Boot kommen oder eins ausleihen, falls noch welche frei sind. |kopfkrat
Beim Griechen sind wir natürlich auch mit dabei. #g

Schöne Grüße aus Mecklenburg.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Moin Moin Fischers, 
bald geht es wieder los, freuen uns schon Euch alle wieder zu sehen und ein bischen Störtebeckerwasser gemeinsam zu schlürfen. #hPlanungen laufen schon auf Hochtouren, Unterkunft ist auch schon fest im Seglerheim gebucht.
Grüssle CD


----------



## Mecki (25. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

So Ihr Raubfischer.
Plätze beim Griechen sind bestellt, Boote stehen zur Verfügung, und ich hoffe mit Euren Unterkünften ist auch alles klar. Denkt an die Angelberechtigungen. Noch eine Frage. Braucht noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf dem Boot? Dann bitte melden. Ich freue mich auch Euch wieder zu sehen. 
Gruß Mecki


----------



## Djuppo (25. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Hallo Mecki,

schön das Du dich um alles so gut kümmerst. 
Ich hatte ja den Wunsch, das Du mir eine Karte besorgst, das brauchst Du doch nicht, da ich schon kommenden Samstag anreise. 
Da besorge ich sie mir doch selber. 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja schon früher.#h


----------



## Mecki (26. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Hallo Udo und Beate. 

Das ist doch kein Problem. Klingel mich einfach an. Dann können wir uns schon früher sehen. Mefo Thom kommt auch schon am Dienstag.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Djuppo (26. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Super Mecky, wir sehen uns.#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Nabend Jungs, Olaf und ich sind ab Sonnabend nachm. auch in Altefähr.
Der Rest kommt am Diensatag Abend nach.

Kommt eigentlich Jan und seine Crew????

Noch 2 mal das heimische Kissen drücken und dann, dann geht es ab.#h#h#h
Grüssle Cd


----------



## Mecki (27. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Nein. Jan und seine Mannschaft kommen nicht,
so wie Er heute gesagt hat.


----------



## Mecki (29. September 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Die Top-Fänge veröffentlicht in der OZ vom 21./22. 09.2013
Sie wurden in den Gewässern von MV gefangen. Diese sind zu überbieten.
Hecht: 1,21m und 12,5kg.
Barsch: 0,40m und 1,63kg
Zander: 0,87m und 7,15kg
Flunder: 0,51m und 1,26kg
Angelfreunde, diese Fische sind unser Zielfische vom 3. bis zum 5.10.13
Dazu Wünsche ich uns allen Petri Heil. 
Mecki


----------



## Reisender (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Ob wir das Fangen weiß ich nicht !!#c#c


Aber mein Meter ist noch an Schwimmen ... und ich werde nicht ohne ihn fahren !! #h#h#h#h

Und er sollte bis heute 1,27 Meter haben !! :m

Gerd kennt ihn, denn er hat ihn auch gesehen....meinen Hecht.


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Und sind alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen ??

#h#h#h


----------



## Henryhst (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Bericht?? =D


----------



## Reisender (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Bericht?? =D



Hecht von 1,19 Meter wurde gelandet !!

OK, ich werde mal einen Bericht machen.#h
Meine Erkältung ist fast weg und ich habe wieder Kraft ...


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hecht von 1,19 Meter wurde gelandet !!
> 
> OK, ich werde mal einen Bericht machen.#h
> Meine Erkältung ist fast weg und ich habe wieder Kraft ...



Schön für dich, mich hats noch voll erwischt und ich würde mich über ein paar Zeilen und ein paar Bilder echt freuen!#h
Gruß vom Verschnupften!


----------



## Reisender (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schön für dich, mich hats noch voll erwischt und ich würde mich über ein paar Zeilen und ein paar Bilder echt freuen!#h
> Gruß vom Verschnupften!



Ja ja... morgen kommt es .... mir !! #h

Die Jungs haben mich flach gelegt  ... die haben mich ... Ronny wo bis du ?? #h


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*



Reisender schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben mich flach gelegt  ... die haben mich ... Ronny wo bis du ?? #h



Na na na wenn das mal nix für den ferkelfahnder ist|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Nee, weil klar erkennbare pure Absicht dahinter steckt.:m

Näch, Mike????#h


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Scheixxe ... die Brüder gibt es ja auch noch. #q

Die Bande habe ich ja total vergessen ... und dann noch die Denuzianten !! #d#d



Dabei meinte ich nur, das die mich alle Angesteckt haben mit einer Erkältung. #q #q

OK ... erwischt !!

Aber mein Bericht kommt trotzdem noch !!

Freut euch denn wir haben einen Hecht zum Schauen ihr Nichts Fänger !!


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Hier:


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Und ??


----------



## Henryhst (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

petri..von land gefangen??


----------



## blinkerkatze (2. November 2013)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

Wo ist denn der Bericht vom 7. AB Cup


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

moin moin 

gib es da 2014 ein 8 Cup #h


----------



## Reisender (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: 7. Norddeutscher Raubfisch-Cup 2013*

*Zur Info:*

Es wird ein 8.Treffen geben !! #h

Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage, und ich werde es hier 

*EINSTELLEN.* 

Natürlich wird es wieder im Oktober sein ... #h

Es sind aber noch einige kleine Sachen zu regeln !!


----------

